# Italy, Tuscany, "Montalbano mountain bike trails: Poiana and Vedove" su YouTube



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

*Italy, Tuscany, "Montalbano mountain bike trails: Poiana and Vedove" su YouTube*

Near Florence, on hills where Medici Lord of Florence and Leonardo da Vinci lived... between wineyards and olive groves... we ride...

Montalbano mountain bike trails: Poiana and Vedove:


----------

